# carburetor



## lhawks (Nov 17, 2004)

help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i took a`ZAMA CARBURETOR APART AND FORGOT HOW IT CAME APART I SOMEONE CAN HELP!!!!!!!! I KNOW THE KIT IS RB-29 AND THE CAR. IT C1U OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT . WHAT I NEED IT THE BLUEPRINT ON HOW IT GO BACK TOGETHER. PLEASE SOMEONE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THANK YOU AND :cd: HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS
LHAWKS


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

scrench might know, those are hard buggers to put together for me. i like the walbro's haha simple. but scrench might know or hank. or you can google search it. hope this helps a little.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

on side with one screw put thin piece first then gasket on the needle side put gasket first ,, ciQ takes rb 69 or rb 10 . did you take the needle out ? verry simple you can do it !


----------

